# Outdoor Pic



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's a pic taken a while back, I thought it was pretty cool and wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice pic. The sun in the reflections is cool. Looks like a small little world gong on inside the ball.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

real cool pic man


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's one of my son taken yesterday while we cleaned the yard.


----------

